# scared of people



## rickarora (Aug 30, 2009)

My puppy barley is about 15 weeks old now my fiancee and i got her when she was at 12 weeks. whenever people are around in groups of 2 or more she becomes very timid and tries to run to the opposite direction. what would be the best way for her to get comfortable with people when we go for a walk so she doesn't try to bolt the other way?


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

When people are around, become an automatic goody dispenser...cheese, hotdogs, chicken, her favortie toy, whatever it takes! 

Most people wanted to stop and talk when they saw us out walking, so remain calm, ignore the spazzy pup and give treats. If she kinda understands "sit" try that. Even have the other person, if they don't mind, give her a treat or throw her a treat (most people don't have a problem with this). 

Make people fun--"I see people I get stuff! Score!" Even now when we're out and people are coming up to us I say in a fun, happy tone "do you see the people?" What are those peoples doing?" 

And just keep at it. Good luck!


----------



## MikeB06 (Mar 12, 2006)

Great advise, I would just add, if you set this up with people YOU know have them NOT look directly at the dog or stare at the dog. That is interpeted by the dog as dominate and scares most timid dogs. Have them squat down, their body at an angle not directly facing the dog. Offer food. 

If guests come to your home always have the dog on a leash to control her and have guests ignore her and toss food treats. Let her decide when to approach them. Never force her to approach. 

It takes a lot of time but you can make it better if your follow the rules. Google "socializing timid or scared dogs" and see what info you get. It can't hurt.


----------



## meisha98 (Aug 27, 2008)

Keep practicing and socialising. Don't give up and ditto the positive reinforcement.


----------

